# B12-- The Difference Between Front Upper Strut Tower Bar & Front Upper Strut Bar?



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=NIS-SEN-8794-XX45-FRUP-STBX 



http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=NIS-SEN-8799-XXXX-XXFR-STBX


I was looking on Procarparts.com & was wondering if anyone has these Strut Bars. And what is the difference between the Tower Bar & the Upper Strut Bar?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

They just use the same pictures for the 2 different parts. They both do the same thing, connect both front struts to each other. This causes the struts + frame flex less during heavy turning. The cheaper one is compatible with the mx-6, and most likely, the more expensive one is better suited for the sentra. Quality and name brand is what the price is all about, stillens front stut tower brace is like, $150...


----------

